
StudentPay: Receive student discounts automatically on your purchases and payments - dopesavant
http://www.studentpay.co/
======
dopesavant
StudentPay enable student automatically get student discounts when they pay
for goods or services online, with a simple click of the button. We enable
retailers, business, or organizations offer and manage student discounts
easily by adding a "StudentPay checkout button" as part of their payment
options, free of any charges

